# Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn [PS3][PS4][PC](2013)



## squarepush3r (Sep 19, 2013)

Been playing this game a lot lately since release, and I am quite pleased with it. Its graphically stunning, and the first MMO I am interested in since WOW. Any other players here? Here are some screenshots


----------



## thetester (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow, that looks really good! I've only heard a little about it. I see that you say it is on PS3. If you get it on PS3 will you be able to convert it to PS4? How does the subscription work? Details, man! I love a good MMO.


----------



## LocknessMD (Sep 19, 2013)

Lol, just finished a round of mining to come check out what's new here. It's really fun and has a lot of depth. I miss the party aspect of FFxi, but being able is solo is kinda cool also.


----------



## thetester (Sep 19, 2013)

Are these PC or PS3 screen shots? I'm guessing PC, but just want to know for sure.


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 19, 2013)

I am not sure thetester if they are PS3 or PC screenshots, but I do know for sure that Square Enxi just announced anyone who purchased the PS3 version will automatically get the PS4 version free once it comes out. SUbscription Im not ure, since im still playing free, but its either 12 or 15 from what I Heard per month.


----------



## thetester (Sep 19, 2013)

squarepush3r said:


> I am not sure thetester if they are PS3 or PC screenshots, but I do know for sure that Square Enxi just announced anyone who purchased the PS3 version will automatically get the PS4 version free once it comes out. SUbscription Im not ure, since im still playing free, but its either 12 or 15 from what I Heard per month.


Are you playing on PC or PS3? If on PS3, is there a free demo out? I game primarily on PS3 now and will move to PS4 when that comes out. I'm not much of a PC gamer anymore.


----------



## thetester (Sep 19, 2013)

Looks like those are PC screenshots. It is $39 on PSN and $12.99/month basic subscription


----------

